
I’m a boring programmer (and proud of it) - pottereric
https://m.signalvnoise.com/i-m-a-boring-programmer-and-proud-of-it-d4ac3dd2defe#.j09fz227v
======
kkirsche
I really enjoyed reading this. I don't fully agree with the author that
anytime you see these words you should run. I think that some places thrive on
language like this because it represents the environment that you're joining.
A place that is fun and doesn't need to take itself overly seriously. 2.) On
the other hand, there is a major problem with these which I also recognize. As
companies saw success with these phrases, now almost all companies seem to be
using these phrases in some way or another. Either way, thanks for sharing!

